# My 130 pound lap dog Chopper



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

I know he isn't a pit I just thought I would share.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Ridgebacks are nice dogs! Very athletic. Is he pure or a mix?


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

My parents got him from a friend who couldnt take care of him. They said he was purebred but had no papers. And, we always thought he was mixed with maybe a mastiff or something because he is bigger than other ridgebacks we have seen and looks a little different. So who knows.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Very cool , My dad loves that breed But I havent seen many around atleast not up here.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

my eyes deceive me or is the back of his hair standing up???


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Chopper is (at least partly) a Rhodesian Ridgeback. The hair on the back is supposed to be like that (at least that's what breeders breed for). It's a genetic mutation that makes the hairs grow in the opposite direction.


----------



## Wt00612 (Dec 16, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> Chopper is (at least partly) a Rhodesian Ridgeback. The hair on the back is supposed to be like that (at least that's what breeders breed for). It's a genetic mutation that makes the hairs grow in the opposite direction.


:goodpost: Exactly


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ohhhhhhhh wow.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Handsome boy!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful boy. I love how the ridgebacks hair go in the opposite direction.


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool looking color! Handsome pup!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Very coil my wifies grand parents have two ridge backs. So athletic they run all over they'd ranch. Great animals.


----------

